# Your sona then vs. your sona now



## Deleted member 134556 (Nov 27, 2020)

Post pics or describe your earliest design of your sona followed by the present version they are now.

Here are mine


----------



## Sam Wamm (Nov 27, 2020)

it's hard to say how much my fursona has changed since it's mostly based on myself but with magic powers.

but i guess in terms of those powers they've had a complete overhaul.


----------



## Sugarygulp (Nov 27, 2020)

My first rendition of my sona was a lamb.




And this is her now! I changed her to a bunny. Also my art has improved a loottt wow.


----------



## Mambi (Nov 27, 2020)

I _personally _was always Mambi the cat, but in the early days of BBS systems decades ago in college, I used to post as a Black Mamba snake. 
(pre-internet, all text-based so no pics)


----------



## Sam Wamm (Nov 27, 2020)

i guess when Undertale became popular i changed my oc's clothes from the striped sweater and shorts combo because too many people were drawing sinilarities to that copycat character Asriel.

had the same outfit on my character since the 1970's so who's copying whom hmm?

i still mix and match my character's outfit a lot today but i'm back to my old tricks with the green sweater after watching Duck Tales.

not like Undertale is going away any time soon so might as well.

no reason i should have to do without.


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Nov 27, 2020)

I'll admit! I've been doing the big change for quite the long time! If I had to be brutally honest with myself, I would say over the time I first discovered the fandom, I've switched an accordance of 171 times, all different species. I've used a lot, ranging from Nimbat, Spirit Guardian, Fox, Bat eared fox, Fennec foxes, bats, mice, squirrels, ferrets, cats, dogs, skunks, rats, dragons, Mew, Lucario, Riolu, Pikachu, Eevee, Umbreon, Sylveon, Espeon, Jolteon, Vaporeon, Glaceon, Weavile, Pichu, Pluse, Minun, Rockruff, Midnight Lycanroc, cat/fox hybrids, raptors, and more!

For now, I've settled at long last with an OC of mine named Rai the Ferret, who is a CEO. he's meant to be like me in every way, and I always had a soft spot for ferrets, especially when I heard they were the third most common pets other than cats and dogs. I plan to get one soon, and name him Rai too!

But yeah, Rai the ferret is my current and ONLY sona, which is good because I have been really indecisive over the years. I'm just glad to have finally settled down with a top choice, and one I'll stick with permanently, and even try to get  a suit of! All in due time, and I shall attest to it once Rai becomes well known, up in the ranks with Majira and Fluke and all that.


----------



## Rayd (Nov 27, 2020)

at first, when i was still passionate about the fandom, my sona was more of a character than a sona. i had developed this stoic, mysterious character and built a world around him. i had various versions of potential backstories for him, none of which were ever cemented. all of them, however, involved him being a bit of a tamed nutjob that used his magic-fueled floating library to traverse from planet to planet, and universe to universe to learn new magics, steal powerful artifacts and become the most powerful mage of all existence. while he wasn't necessarily a sona, considering i'm not an all powerful mage in real life, he was the only character i had at the time and he was the one i chose to represent myself with.




as i've grown less and less passionate for the fandom, i began seeing the pointlessness of having a deep, well-developed character in a community where nobody would really care, and decided to adapt my sona to be more like your usual generic canine character, and more like myself. much of his pieces depict himself as being reflective, contemplative, and a drifter.




although i've mostly left his past...well, in the past, i've not completely forgotten about it, and have even humored ties between his previous character and his current in his lore, that being his past version of himself being his long lost father in an alternate dimension, who still talks to him in his dreams every now and then as a shadowy figure, which he commonly mistakes for a sleep-paralysis demon, in denial that it's truly his father.


----------



## Spitfire110 (Nov 27, 2020)

New vs old Refs 


Not actually very many changes.


----------



## Xitheon (Nov 27, 2020)

Sgt. Piru said:


> I'll admit! I've been doing the big change for quite the long time! If I had to be brutally honest with myself, I would say over the time I first discovered the fandom, I've switched an accordance of 171 times, all different species. I've used a lot, ranging from Nimbat, Spirit Guardian, Fox, Bat eared fox, Fennec foxes, bats, mice, squirrels, ferrets, cats, dogs, skunks, rats, dragons, Mew, Lucario, Riolu, Pikachu, Eevee, Umbreon, Sylveon, Espeon, Jolteon, Vaporeon, Glaceon, Weavile, Pichu, Pluse, Minun, Rockruff, Midnight Lycanroc, cat/fox hybrids, raptors, and more!
> 
> For now, I've settled at long last with an OC of mine named Rai the Ferret, who is a CEO. he's meant to be like me in every way, and I always had a soft spot for ferrets, especially when I heard they were the third most common pets other than cats and dogs. I plan to get one soon, and name him Rai too!
> 
> But yeah, Rai the ferret is my current and ONLY sona, which is good because I have been really indecisive over the years. I'm just glad to have finally settled down with a top choice, and one I'll stick with permanently, and even try to get  a suit of! All in due time, and I shall attest to it once Rai becomes well known, up in the ranks with Majira and Fluke and all that.



I have a ferret (Spinel.) She's cuddling with me right now. :3

I have had loads of fursonas but my first was a silver fox and my current is a Belgian hare rabbit.


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Nov 27, 2020)

Xitheon said:


> I have a ferret (Spinel.) She's cuddling with me right now. :3
> 
> I have had loads of fursonas but my first was a silver fox and my current is a Belgian hare rabbit.


Ah, very nice! And cool, you have a ferret! Also, I find it nice, seems like a fox might've been everyone's first beginning!


----------



## Xitheon (Nov 27, 2020)

Sgt. Piru said:


> Ah, very nice! And cool, you have a ferret! Also, I find it nice, seems like a fox might've been everyone's first beginning!



Foxes are a plague, lol.


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Nov 27, 2020)

Xitheon said:


> Foxes are a plague, lol.


Hah, so it seems! There's so many of them, but oh well. All is well as long as they are! And either way it goes, hah, I'm cool with em!


----------



## softmouse17 (Nov 27, 2020)

My old sona was a rabbit (pic is of my gf and I) but I never really felt right with it. My new(ish) sona is a mouse that I feel suits me much better. Plus, I like cheese more than carrots! ;P


----------



## MaelstromEyre (Nov 27, 2020)

She started out as a brown wolf.  She ended up a wolf/orca (an Akhlut, a mythological Inuit creature).


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 27, 2020)

2008








						Kit Playing the Saz by KitRuppell
					

Me playing a Turkish folk lute called a Baglama/Saz (I really have one).




					www.furaffinity.net
				




2016:








						Fursona Update by KitRuppell
					

A full-page image of Kit, showing his most recent updates. Drawn from a selfie taken on my iPhone. Anything not showing here is the same ...




					www.furaffinity.net
				




Present design is pretty much the same, but the colors need adjustment


----------



## Sam Wamm (Nov 27, 2020)

Xitheon said:


> Foxes are a plague, lol.


i've looked after foxes before. i used to work in a rehabilitation center where we'd foster and raise foxes to be returned to the wild.

foxes themselves are lovely creatures.

fox furries really don't do the animal itself any justice. they are absolutely nothing like the animal.

fox furries are basically like chimp babies.

a lot of what you think is canine behavior is actually primate behavior and if you knew what the hell you were talking about you'd know all you fox furries just act like a bunch of baby chimps.

sorry to disappoint.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 27, 2020)

Sam Akuchin Wamm said:


> i've looked after foxes before. i used to work in a rehabilitation center where we'd foster and raise foxes to be returned to the wild.
> 
> foxes themselves are lovely creatures.
> 
> ...


Obligatory d'awww for your work with floofs <3

And now I'm curious what primate behaviors you're referring to


----------



## Xitheon (Nov 27, 2020)

Sam Akuchin Wamm said:


> i've looked after foxes before. i used to work in a rehabilitation center where we'd foster and raise foxes to be returned to the wild.
> 
> foxes themselves are lovely creatures.
> 
> ...



Humans are basically baby chimps so I'm not at all surprised.


----------



## Marius Merganser (Dec 4, 2020)

Here's a short evolution of Marius' design.
I count the last one as the "official" version but there are some other styles I've gathered since.


----------



## Xitheon (Dec 4, 2020)

Marius Merganser said:


> Here's a short evolution of Marius' design.
> I count the last one as the "official" version but there are some other styles I've gathered since.
> View attachment 95546



You've probably got the simplest and yet most original 'sona. I like him.


----------



## fawlkes (Dec 4, 2020)

Spoiler: Not an original, but this is how I first drew 'Roxy J Fox' when I was about 10 years old in the bygone age of 1996













Spoiler: This is the newest incarnation of Roxanne Jennifer Fawlkes, drawn from a free base last month. Coloured by myself


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Dec 4, 2020)

Ah, sona sona eveywhere. Sona choices everywhere too! Geez, I knew I was pretty indecisive about my sonas, but I finally did manage to pick one. I first made on way back in 2010, when I was about seven or so. That character, as stated before, was Voiko Moonlight, a generic black and red fox that I had pictured in my mind. As I got older, I found more ways to design him, and I also found....a lot of other species. All in all, it took about over 150 of them to finally make me stick with a Lucario by the name of Rai Masaki. A lot, and it was worth it, because Rai is a good, no, great example of all the toil we've been through! So with that decided, the real fun begins with a sona I can actually enjoy too!


----------



## JuniperW (Dec 5, 2020)

I came up with a character called “Milestone”  when I was around six years old. She’s remained the OC I’ve had the strongest connection with although I wouldn’t call her my fursona per se. She isn’t a representation of me.
She was a human, a dolphin, a wading bird, a shapeshifter, a phoenix, and now a peregrine falcon- in that order. The only thing that remained consistent was her name.


----------



## StolenMadWolf (Dec 6, 2020)

My fursona, Kili, was originally supposed to be a completely blank slate to represent myself. He was originally a golden-brown anthro wolf with blue eyes. However, he didn't really have any personality apart from being a furry avatar for myself.






However, as time progressed I started adding on a few different features and tweaks to Kili to try and make him stand out more whilst still being true to myself. That started off by changing Kili's fur colour from brown to black, and giving him blue highlights for his hair.

However, his true personality and character would only come out after I spoted someone in Second Life sporting these yellow tattoos that glowed. So I had a search around and picked up a blue version for my avatar. When I put them on, everything just clicked about how I wanted to build up Kili's character from that point on. Namely by giving him nanoites to mess around with. Ever since then, Kili's personality, history and character has been expanded to such an extent that is is effectively an OC. However, he is still very much my sona because at his core, he reperesents me whilst still being able to stand out on his own two feet.

So he goes from the above to:





Credit to Huie, extra info here: https://www.furaffinity.net/view/33515836/

And:





Credit to Zeitzbach, more info here: https://www.furaffinity.net/view/37629847/


----------



## Lexiand (Dec 6, 2020)

Old



New.






What he is supposed to be wearing now.








						Login Required -- Fur Affinity [dot] net
					

Fur Affinity | For all things fluff, scaled, and feathered!




					www.furaffinity.net


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Dec 6, 2020)

Lexiand said:


> Old
> View attachment 95677
> New.
> 
> ...


You look gayer now :V


----------



## Lexiand (Dec 6, 2020)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> You look gayer now :V


yea because I'm full of the gay.


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 15, 2020)

Before :










After (with six arms, inspired by the game Asura's Wrath and Ganesha the elephant god of success in Hinduism) :


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 15, 2020)

Before:




After:


----------



## Zerzehn (Dec 15, 2020)

I've changed my sona A LOT over the years, only to end up here with art of my alternative form for my character.

I won't post his picture here but my linoone was literally from a Pokerole campaign that never came off the ground. While my other character is whatever my fancy is.


----------



## mangomango (Dec 16, 2020)

I've sorta kept the same design, just messed with it a bunch!
Here is original Saber (I could never decide upon canine or feline so I made them vaguely both):





Then, first version of cheetah/snake Saber:







And current cheetah/snake Saber:







(snake tail is just something I messed with)
As you can see, I'm too lazy to pick a new color palette or name every time I redesign them :3

I've actually repurposed old Saber into a new character for my comic named Atlas:


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Dec 16, 2020)

Mine hasn't changed too heavily, so much as it has filled out and aged with me over the years as I went from teenager to 30-something adult.



Spoiler


----------



## ZebraDrugs (Dec 16, 2020)

Does creating new sonas every day for a long time count as massive changes? Or just my current one's changes? If it's my current one then i'd say very slight changes!


----------

